# NewBIG SCARY SHOW: HAuNTcon 2014, MonsterCon, Horror Cons, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Episode 34 of the BIG SCARY SHOW is now online!

Breaking News concerning HauntCon 2014!

MonsterCon 2013 is in the books. Badger and the Unknown Scare-Actor were lurking about the tradeshow floor, getting interviews and checking out all the cool stuff that was MonsterCon. The USA also fufilled a geek fueled dream when he met the one and only Darth Vader ( David Prowse) Badger talked with the musical acts that you will hear on this show, and even The USA’s father was in attendance, helping to promote the show and happy to tell anyone that his son scares people for a living. Back in the studio, we talk horror conventions with the “5th Beatle”, our special corespondent, Dog Soldier, as all the (g)hosts shares stories from Horror Conventions around the country. Storm is back to rant, in a Haunt Minute, The Unknown Scare-Actor makes you face “Sinistraphobia” and the Haunt Rocker spins the tunes….Halloween is getting closer….

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice by listening to the BIG SCARY SHOW!

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

